
SOLAR iOS app - Weather has never been cooler - alpb
http://thisissolar.com/
======
pedalpete
Very nice design, but I'm not sure what the 'sliding finger up the screen'
was. Is that going forward in time? Doesn't seem overly intuitive to me.

